# Phragmipedium pearcei var.ecuadorense



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 1, 2009)

Here is my ecuadorense, cosidered as a variety of pearcei in the past it's a very compact plant, shorter spikes and easy bloomer.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes, very grass like, Nice flowers how long have you had it?


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 1, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Yes, very grass like, Nice flowers how long have you had it?



At least 20 years... I had to keep them compact (divisions) in the past...


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 1, 2009)

Must of divide a lot then!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 1, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Must of divide a lot then!



Yeah! And still have some bigger pan pots of them too....


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 1, 2009)

very nice blooms!!! They look rather large! What size approx.? Jean


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2009)

Save a pot for me when I come to LaValtrie!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 1, 2009)

:drool: WOW!!! Fantastic! What's your culture like?
I have one, maybe one day .... :smitten:


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 1, 2009)

Very lovely! Super job!


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 1, 2009)

:clap: look at all those spikes


----------



## Elena (Mar 1, 2009)

Cool!!


----------



## Rick (Mar 1, 2009)

This is a good consistent species to grow.

Nice flowers on this one:clap:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 1, 2009)

I like that bloom - it looks really light-colored. :clap:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 1, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> very nice blooms!!! They look rather large! What size approx.? Jean



Hi Jean, Thanks! 
The flower are pretty smal10.5 cm tip petals to the tip of the dorsal sepal....


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 1, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> :drool: WOW!!! Fantastic! What's your culture like?
> I have one, maybe one day .... :smitten:



Nothing special, moss mix, water twice a week with rain water, (mix with weel water at this time of the year) fertilizer each 2 watering during the summer and each 4 watering durng the winter time. Temp 10-15 C at night and 18-24 day during the winter time... Pretty soon it will get up at 28 duyring the day...


----------



## Kevin (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice! One of my favourites!


----------



## toddybear (Mar 1, 2009)

This species certainly dominates in many of its hybrids...those grassy leaves are a dead give-away. Very nice blooms on yours.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 1, 2009)

Stunning show!!!!!!! Lovely flowers!!!!


----------



## CodPaph (Mar 1, 2009)

This I do not know what happened, unfortunately I gave the account of growing it, as is the cultivation of their specimen, which it and the substrate they are light?


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 1, 2009)

I absolutely love:smitten: this one. The pouch stripes are fantastic!


----------



## Gilda (Mar 1, 2009)

I agree with Dot ! :drool::clap:You must be in phrag heaven with all your beautiful bloomers !! Congratulations !!


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 1, 2009)

Very nice and pretty!


Ramon


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 2, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> I absolutely love:smitten: this one. The pouch stripes are fantastic!



This is the pod parent who give me the superb coloration on the cross Richard Lemay
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9795&highlight=Richard+Lemay


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 2, 2009)

Gilda said:


> I agree with Dot ! :drool::clap:You must be in phrag heaven with all your beautiful bloomers !! Congratulations !!



Yeah! But the best it's to come...


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 2, 2009)

Phrag-Plus said:


> Yeah! But the best it's to come...



:drool: :drool: The suspense will kill us!


----------



## john mickel (Mar 2, 2009)

*Compact*

Ok - As a grower for 20 years - do you think its a seperate species ? - john. - Somebody has to be right - this is a great picture of a species consistant over 20 years - pearcei is not as grass like -j


----------



## fbrem (Mar 2, 2009)

very nice blooms, love the light colors and distinct patterns, thanks

Forrest


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 2, 2009)

john mickel said:


> Ok - As a grower for 20 years - do you think its a seperate species ? - john. - Somebody has to be right - this is a great picture of a species consistant over 20 years - pearcei is not as grass like -j



I do have in my collection few plant labelled ecuadorense and pearcei, all of them were labelled like that when I got it from a serious enthousiast who quit growing orchid at that time.
The ecuadorense do have smaller flowers and the petals are more on the side of the flower (like caricinum) compare to the 45 degres we find on pearcei petals. Pearcei are often more twisted too if I'm comparing mine. The scape is more compact too and the leaves are very thin and grasslike too...
I do have a clone with maximum 10 cm high leaves, it is my smalest specie in my collection.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 2, 2009)

Phrag-Plus said:


> This is the pod parent who give me the superb coloration on the cross Richard Lemay
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9795&highlight=Richard+Lemay


Very nice, Jean-Pierre. Good choice.


----------



## Jorch (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh wow!! I like it a lot :clap: Will you have divisions for sale this year?


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 3, 2009)

Jorch said:


> Oh wow!! I like it a lot :clap: Will you have divisions for sale this year?



For sure!


----------



## john mickel (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks Jean - I guess I'll have too find a compact plant and say its Equi.john


----------



## John M (Mar 3, 2009)

The nomenclature of Phrag. pearcei and ecuadorense is a mess. 

Botanically (and technically):
The miniature plant that we call Phrag. pearcei var. ecuadorense (a.k.a. Phrag. ecuadorense), is actually pearcei. The larger plant with larger flowers, more twisted petals and often with ruffles on the petal margins, that we call Phrag. pearcei is actually a hybrid with some amount of boisserianum in it. There is a lot of natural hybridizing that goes on between pearcei and boisserianum. Therefore, large "hybrid swarms" exist in the wild. Each plant has the potential to contain differing amounts of pearcei genes and boisserianum genes because of generations of backcrossing or sibbing. Wild Phrag. pearcei x boisserianum simply look like more robust versions of the smaller, pure pearcei....they were called pearcei and therefore, because of their more impressive size, they were favoured as exhibition plants. 

Horticulturally, what we call ecuadorense doesn't actually exist. There is no real "var. ecuadorense"....it is pearcei and what we call pearcei has actually got some amount of boisserianum "blood" in it. However, because ecuadorense has been accepted as a valid species by the RHS Orchid Hybrid Registrar, the horticultural world will never get away from perpetuating the notion that ecuadorense exists and pearcei is the bigger cousin. Like I said, it's a mess. 

In order to try and keep the genepool pure, as horticulturalists, we all should simply keep refering to the true pearcei (which is really the miniature plant), as ecuadorense....and we should continue refering to the larger, natural-hybrid-origin plants as pearcei, simply to keep them separated from the genetically pure miniature plants (which we call ecuadorense; but, really are pearcei). If we decide to go with the botanical explanation that ecuadorense does not exist....and we call all the small type plants and all the large type plants just pearcei, people will interbreed them, which will dilute and destroy the pure gene pool of the smaller type plants.


----------



## john mickel (Mar 4, 2009)

*paph ecuadorense*

Thanks John - and as Paul Harvey would say - " thats the rest of the story " John


----------



## odin (Mar 4, 2009)

Look very nice


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks, John. I'll keep calling mine ecuadorense.


----------



## John M (Mar 5, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Thanks, John. I'll keep calling mine ecuadorense.


 Yup. I call my "little ones" ecuadorense too.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 5, 2009)

John M said:


> The nomenclature of Phrag. pearcei and ecuadorense is a mess.
> Botanically (and technically):
> The miniature plant that we call Phrag. pearcei var. ecuadorense (a.k.a. Phrag. ecuadorense), is actually pearcei....
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## John M (Mar 5, 2009)

Phrag-Plus said:


> And other point, RHS do not "recognise" the variety ecuadorense it is that why when I did registered my cross they told me than they keep only pearcei for the registration.



Part of the problem is that the RHS changes their mind now and then. They used to recognize ecuadorense as a separate species; but, now they don't. I registered the cross Nitidissimum x ecuadorense as Phrag. Simon Marcotte. .....And, they also let someone else register Nitidissimum x pearcei as Phrag. Fire Star. Now, they're saying that ecuadorense is just a variety of pearcei. Maybe next year, they'll change their mind again!


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 5, 2009)

Incredible plant and good info. Anyone have a good US source for this species?


----------



## John M (Mar 5, 2009)

kentuckiense said:


> Incredible plant and good info. Anyone have a good US source for this species?


http://www.bloomfieldorchids.com/


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 5, 2009)

John M said:


> Part of the problem is that the RHS changes their mind now and then. They used to recognize ecuadorense as a separate species; but, now they don't. I registered the cross Nitidissimum x ecuadorense as Phrag. Simon Marcotte. .....And, they also let someone else register Nitidissimum x pearcei as Phrag. Fire Star. Now, they're saying that ecuadorense is just a variety of pearcei. Maybe next year, they'll change their mind again!



Possible it is that why I'm keeping it...


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 1, 2009)

Two months later, the same plant is showing a fith scape...


----------



## CodPaph (May 1, 2009)

wonderful, unfortunately I did not grow in my mind that he died a few months ago, but quit as soon clean and try again another plant


----------



## SlipperFan (May 1, 2009)

That is such a cool flower!


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2009)

I love pearcei, I wish I could find a large pot of the small variety.


----------



## goldenrose (May 2, 2009)

:clap: Fantastic! Excellent growing! :clap:


----------

